# Jennifer Garner & Hally Berry kämpfen für ein härteres Paparazzi- Gesetz



## beachkini (3 Okt. 2013)

*Hally Berry, 47, bekommt Unterstützung von der Schauspielerin Jennifer Garner, 41, bei ihrem Kampf gegen die Paparazzi. Zusammen fordern sie, von dem US-Staat Kalifornien ein Gesetz, dass ihre Kinder vor skrupellosen Fotografen beschützen soll. *​
Schon seit einiger Zeit kämpf Hally Berry, 47, für ein härteres Gesetz, dass ihre Tochter Nahla, 5, vor Paparazzi schützen soll. Zusammen mit ihrer Kollegin Jennifer Garner, 41, reichte die Schauspielerin einen Antrag ein, der im US-Staat Kalifornien für mehr Sicherheit der prominenten Kids sorgen soll.

Die beiden Mütter wollen ihre Kinder mithilfe eines neuen Gesetzes, vor den skrupellosen Fotografen beschützen. Jennifer sagte vor Gericht aus, ihre Kinder Violet, 7, Seraphina, 4, und Samuel, 1, sind regelrecht traumatisiert durch den ständigen Terror der Paparazzi: "Mein 17 Monate altes Baby hat Angst vor ihnen und weint!", sagte Jennifer unter Tränen. 

Der amerikanischen Polizei ist es nicht möglich, in diesem Fall etwas zu unternehmen. Deshalb möchten die Schauspiel-Kolleginnen erreichen, dass die Gesetze bezüglich des Fotografierens von prominentem Nachwuchs verschärft werden. In Zukunft soll es den Bilder-Haien nur noch erlaubt sein, die Kleinen zu fotografieren, wenn ihre berühmten Eltern damit einverstanden sind. (ok-magazin.de)


----------

